# Help please.. pregnant cat?



## mstori (Nov 15, 2009)

I have posted on another forum, but have received no answers and would really like some advice please. You all seem nice 

To briefly explain the problem, I got a new kitten 4 weeks ago called Emleigh who was approx 6 months old.
Last monday i took her to the vet as she had a very hard swollen tummy. I was concerned it could be worms, even though she had been treated..
BUT i was told she was pregnant.. and approx 7-8 weeks.. the vet said she felt one and it was in the uterus, she said although she is young, she is very fit and healthy, gave me some advice and told me to book a scan in if i wanted. (but at £50 i didnt think it was worthwhile when she said all it would do is tell me how many)
Now, her tummy isnt solid, although still big. Her nipples stand out (but im unsure what they were like before) but she hasnt lost any hair around them.. if anything, her fur underneath seems thicker.
I think i may have felt movement today, but again, not sure and could it be wind? She doesnt look like any of the other cats on various websites that are expecting..
im presuming the vet couldnt get it wrong, but everything i have read states the tummy will get bigger and harder? and hers is definately not as solid. She is eating a lot and drinking, and for the past 2 weeks has been using her litter tray more..
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

Tori


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also would expect a pregnant cat to get larger/firmer and not softer. I suppose there is a possibility that she could be losing the kittens and re-sorbing them, though that sort of thing usually happens much, much earlier in the pregnancy. After the belly has become 'visible' any loss is usually an external expulsion.
Another vet visit for a 2nd opinion or wait-and-see, but ONLY wait-and-see if she is behaving completely normal in all other areas.
Best of luck to you and she.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## mstori (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, thats what i thought also, she is absolutely fine, is picking at food, drinking, playing etc and doesnt seem in pain or distressed at all. She attacked my hand when i tried to stroke her tummy, which isnt like her.
Going to phone the vets tomorrow, looks like i may be £50 less by tomorrow tea-time lol x


----------

